
The Impotence of Zuckerberg - okket
https://medium.com/@generativist/the-impotent-zuckerberg-2e2a58b5f679
======
samayylmao
the content of that story violates the rules of Medium. It is using harassment
by calling him impotent (and not in a metaphorical way).

~~~
syrrim
I was under the impression that Zuckerberg had children. How then can calling
him impotent be anything but metaphorical?

In any case, this is clearly not harassment for a very simple reason: it is
not directed at Zuckerberg. Even were Zuckerberg to be hurt by these claims,
he is unlikely to see them without seeking them out, and so won't be harmed by
them.

~~~
samayylmao
I guess it really depends on what definition of impotent you use. To quote the
author: "He’s impotent because he is captive to something else." linking to
another article by the author about how skynet (well the idea of it) is
becoming a reality.

This author has quite a few posts that make some very strange and out there
claims.

